# SAN ANTONIO LRM SHOW 06



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: Post up all you got


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

KOOL ALL RAEDY :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

how was san antonio anyone win anything


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REC_@May 21 2006, 11:15 PM~5470882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE NEWS MAN REPORTING FROM SAN ANTO. STAY TUNE 4 MORE PIC'Z
ALREADY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

NICE !!!!


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

NICE PICS REC LET US KNOW WHO TOOK SWEEPS HOMIE ON BIKE 
1.
2.
3.
AND THAT PIC OF THAT 16 RADICAL THEY TALKING ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@May 21 2006, 11:26 PM~5470960
> *NICE PICS REC LET US KNOW WHO TOOK SWEEPS HOMIE ON BIKE
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


Best Bike was Me lol Problemas best body and best paint


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

best of show


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

HEY REC IS THAT A 16 HOMIE HARD TO TELL HOMIE


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

CLERN BIKE !!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry my pc is having some "PROBLEMAS"


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

REC, POST PIC EVERYBODY WAITING. :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

REC DON'T LET ME HAVE TO SEND LIL CHUCKY OVER


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 21 2006, 11:42 PM~5471051
> *REC DON'T LET ME HAVE TO SEND LIL CHUCKY OVER
> *


OH NO NOT LIL CHUCKY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 21 2006, 11:16 PM~5470896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


about time that you take a good pict of da most hated :biggrin: you beter save it real good becouse thats the last time that is going to show


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 22 2006, 12:47 AM~5471070
> *about time that you take a good pict of da most hated  :biggrin: you beter save it real good becouse thats the last time that is going  to show
> *



yeah i heard you say that before


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2006, 11:49 PM~5471081
> *yeah i heard you say that before
> *


I C HOW MUCH CLUB SUPPORT HE GETS..... :scrutinize:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2006, 11:49 PM~5471081
> *yeah i heard you say that before
> *


WELL IHAVE TO DO IT TO REPRESENT THE CLUB BECOUSE THERES NOTHING ANY MORE .......SOMEBODY GOTS TO REPRESENT HYPNOTIZED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HELL YEAH ... HYPNOTIZED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

SALAS ENGRAVINGwww.salasengraving.com/]SALAS


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

did hypnotized when anything ?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEP RABBIT TOOK 1ST IN FULL CUSTOM AND MINI ME TOOK 2ND IN 12''


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

thatz kool nobody else?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

ALOTS OF THANKX .TO RABBIT,REC, SLO, LIL CHUCKY MOMMA, RACERX. SKRGIRL MR.CARMONA & LOWRIDER CHICK WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ALSO THANKX TO RABBIT & SLO & RACERX & THE KID IN WHITE TRUCK THAT LOOK OUT 4 US. WHAT A FUN ROAD TRIP.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 12:54 AM~5471106
> *I C HOW MUCH CLUB SUPPORT HE GETS..... :scrutinize:
> *



im just sayin...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 12:09 AM~5471180
> *ALOTS OF THANKX .TO RABBIT,REC, SLO, LIL CHUCKY MOMMA, RACERX. SKRGIRL MR.CARMONA & LOWRIDER CHICK WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ALSO THANKX TO RABBIT & SLO & RACERX & THE KID IN WHITE TRUCK THAT  LOOK OUT 4 US. WHAT A FUN ROAD TRIP.
> ...



YOU WERE THERE FOR ME COMING HOME FROM DALLAS :thumbsup: I GOT YOUR BACK MA


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

RACERX WHAT DID U PLACE.
ETERNAL LIFE B.C :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 12:15 AM~5471205
> *YOU WERE THERE FOR ME COMING HOME FROM DALLAS  :thumbsup: I GOT YOUR BACK MA
> *


YEP, THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT. HELPING EACH OTHER & WE R NOT FROM THE SAME CLUB HOW KOOL IS THAT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 12:10 AM~5471183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I QUE PRETTY.  :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

CHOP CHOP CHOP CHOPPER STYLE :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
RACER X STYLE


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

that van won 1st o que


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 12:23 AM~5471242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RACER X STYLE
> *


NO, THAT'S THE STORM TACKER FROM H-TOWN.
:wave: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT BEAT MINI ME


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1Biatch_@May 22 2006, 12:24 AM~5471245
> *that van won 1st o que
> *


NOPE, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

could of lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

well congrats to everyone that won somethin i'm mad cuz i didn't go this year


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 01:32 AM~5471274
> *THAT'S WHAT BEAT MINI ME
> *



looks like, its detailed to the max, just a few thousand invested.


chrome, gold, engraving, custom parts. paint job was decent, display.

this guy had 12" down. scored in every spot in the point system.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 22 2006, 12:38 AM~5471298
> *looks like, its detailed to the max, just a few thousand invested.
> chrome, gold, engraving, custom parts. paint job was decent, display.
> 
> ...


TOO BAD IT WILL NEVER WIN SWEEPSTAKES


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

RACERX WERE R U. POST THEM PICS.
:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 12:05 AM~5471154
> *YEP RABBIT TOOK 1ST IN FULL CUSTOM AND MINI ME TOOK 2ND IN 12''
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 01:41 AM~5471306
> *TOO BAD IT WILL NEVER WIN SWEEPSTAKES
> *



your 20" will






:0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 22 2006, 12:48 AM~5471328
> *your 20" will
> :0
> *


WHAT R U TALKING ABOUT :scrutinize:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

BEFORE I GO TO SLEEP I KNOW YOU TOOK A PIC OF THAT 12'' TRIKE THAT THE OWNER FORGOT THE SEAT LMFAO


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

REC LIL CHUCKY IS GIVING YOU GOODNIGHT KISSES THROUGH THE SCREEN I GUESS SHE'S SORRY FOR WHIP'IN YOUR BUTT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 12:56 AM~5471358
> *REC LIL CHUCKY IS GIVING YOU GOODNIGHT KISSES THROUGH THE SCREEN I GUESS SHE'S SORRY FOR WHIP'IN YOUR BUTT  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

IT WAS JUST A LOVE TAP


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC THE ONLY PERSON THAT WILL POST PICTURE ASAP


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 12:56 AM~5471358
> *REC LIL CHUCKY IS GIVING YOU GOODNIGHT KISSES THROUGH THE SCREEN I GUESS SHE'S SORRY FOR WHIP'IN YOUR BUTT  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


THAT'S WHAT HE GETS FOR FALLING A SLEEP.
GOOD NITE LIL CHUCKY.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 22 2006, 01:00 AM~5471365
> *IT WAS JUST A LOVE TAP
> *


THAT WUZ SOME LOVE TAP. SHE GOT U GOOD. LOL
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

MY BIKE IS IN JUST A FEW MOMENTS


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 01:03 AM~5471377
> *THAT'S WHAT HE GETS FOR FALLING A SLEEP.
> GOOD NITE LIL CHUCKY.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.pichut.org/up/HPIM1879.JPG


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

For Noe :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

REC, NICE PIC OF MY MODEL CAR. BUT THAT WUZ NOT AT THE SAN ANTO
CAR SHOW. :0 :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 01:33 AM~5471445
> *REC, NICE PIC OF MY MODEL CAR. BUT THAT WUZ NOT AT THE SAN ANTO
> CAR SHOW. :0  :wave:
> *


ITS MY TOPIC :angry:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono:
I DIDN'T SIGN A RELEASE FORM.
WHEN U TOOK THAT PIC AT MY CASA.
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 01:36 AM~5471451
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I'M GOING TO CALL LIL CHUCKY .SHE WILL TAKE CARE OF U .
:biggrin: :twak:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 01:45 AM~5471466
> *I'M GOING TO CALL LIL CHUCKY .SHE WILL TAKE CARE OF U .
> :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


 :nono: :nono: With this picture she will keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 01:36 AM~5471451
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> I DID SIGN A RELEASE FORM.
> WHEN U TOOK THAT PIC AT MY CASA.
> ...


 :0 Hey i only post pictures of what i see


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 12:38 AM~5471295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE ARCHANGEL WEARING BLUE NOBILITY SHIRT ON AND HIS HAND BLING
BLING. :biggrin: THAT'S SIC713 & LOWRIDERCHICK. :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Good night :wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 01:56 AM~5471479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOBILITY GOLD LEAF ON MY ARCHANGEL BLAZER.
GOING TO SAN ANTO CAR SOHW. ALREADY!!! 
THANKX. REC WE HAD LOTS OF LAUGHS & FUN.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOOD NITE. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

WHO MADE GOLD LEAF WHO MADE GOLD LEAF ?????????????


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll post mine up after i get off of work.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 22 2006, 06:41 AM~5471833
> *I'll post mine up after i get off of work.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

MORE PIC IS COOMING SOON !!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I just want to say congrats to jesse and the RO fam for putting it down and jesse just wants to say thanks to everyone for there support and there will be no changes to the trike for vegas so if anyone wants to try to take his title you can give it you best shot!!!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 12:16 AM~5470896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

loking good :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

does anyone know who won what?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 22 2006, 02:03 PM~5474153
> *I just want to say congrats to jesse and the RO fam for putting it down and jesse just wants to say thanks to everyone for there support and there will be no changes to the trike for vegas so if anyone wants to try to take his title you can give it you best shot!!!!
> *



WELL DOES HE EVEN QUALIFY FOR ANOTHER TITLE?? I MEAN I KNOW HE HAS REPAINTED THE BIKE, BUT THERE HASN'T BEEN A MAJOR CHANGE TO THE BODY AND HE HAS WON TWICE ALREADY??

I MIGHT HAVE MISSED IT, BUT I THINK THAT IS THE SAME BODY JUST DIFFERENT FRAME AND THAT WOULD MEAN HE IS NOT ELIGIBLE.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 22 2006, 06:35 PM~5477086
> *WELL DOES HE EVEN QUALIFY FOR ANOTHER TITLE??  I MEAN I KNOW HE HAS REPAINTED THE BIKE, BUT THERE HASN'T BEEN A MAJOR CHANGE TO THE BODY AND HE HAS WON TWICE ALREADY??
> 
> I MIGHT HAVE MISSED IT, BUT I THINK THAT IS THE SAME BODY JUST DIFFERENT FRAME AND THAT WOULD MEAN HE IS NOT ELIGIBLE.......
> *


Thats what I thought? Last year at the super show he said that was it for this trike.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 02:24 AM~5471427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know if he won anything?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i have no clue noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im pretty sure he placed.. i use to beat him with the blue jeans bike.. and then he made it a trike.. fuckin sore loser.. i wanted to whoop his again again but he switched it up


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 12:02 AM~5471138
> *SALAS ENGRAVINGwww.salasengraving.com/]SALAS
> 
> 
> ...


No disrespect to anyone but sorry to tell you this that the engraving on this sprocket was done by me, not Salas. Don't take me wrong Salas does good ass work. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@May 22 2006, 08:22 PM~5477380
> *No disrespect to anyone but sorry to tell you this that the engraving on this sprocket was done by me, not Salas. Don't take me wrong Salas does good ass work. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Man sorry about the picture I was posting picture late at night this is Salas Engraving


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@May 22 2006, 12:26 AM~5470960
> *NICE PICS REC LET US KNOW WHO TOOK SWEEPS HOMIE ON BIKE
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 08:56 PM~5477497
> *Man sorry about the picture I was posting picture late at night this is Salas Engraving
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@May 22 2006, 09:22 PM~5477380
> *No disrespect to anyone but sorry to tell you this that the engraving on this sprocket was done by me, not Salas. Don't take me wrong Salas does good ass work. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


why doesn't this guys come on more often?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2006, 06:33 AM~5479005
> *why doesn't this guys come on more often?
> *



Hernan is a busy man probablydont got time to be bullshittin on here he gots work staked does dam good work too, ya should give him a try, he has his own technique, thats why you notice everyones engraving is diff, i like his the best.





















hernan is the man.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@May 22 2006, 05:38 PM~5476152
> *:biggrin:
> *


RABBIT BIKE TOOK 1st. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
RACERX TOOK IN STREET 1st :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:angel:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

THANK :biggrin:


----------



## fullcustom64 (May 16, 2006)

I HERE 7-UP IS COMEING OUT WITH A NEW BIKE
ON THE DOWN LOW :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullcustom64_@May 23 2006, 11:35 AM~5480475
> *I HERE 7-UP IS COMEING OUT WITH A NEW BIKE
> ON THE DOWN LOW :0
> *



been hearing that...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2006, 12:10 PM~5480913
> *been hearing that...
> *


Me too cant wait too see how it looks


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

good pics REC thanks for the love you show RO.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2006, 06:43 AM~5479202
> *Hernan is a busy man probablydont got time to be bullshittin on here he gots work staked does dam good work too, ya should give him a try, he has his own technique, thats why you notice everyones engraving is diff, i like his the best.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props, too busy to be on here all the time but I still keep my eye out for anything interesting.  :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 21 2006, 11:47 PM~5471070
> *about time that you take a good pict of da most hated  :biggrin: you better save it real good because thats the last time that is going  to show
> *











This is for you Rabbit


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

ETERNAL LIFE
TOOK 1ST. STREET

THIS IS FOR YOU DADDY !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 23 2006, 02:02 PM~5481231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this a NOBILITY bike ,, we have somany bikes now it aint funny .

wait and see portland is gonna shine one more time !!!!

hey REC welcome to nobility ,, sorry to be late but i've bin hella busy ,, family probs and basically finacial!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats my homeboys bike Rabbits his not Nobility we all chill together and go on road trips with his crew  I might show my full custom bike at Houston


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: REC ...nobility was lookin really good and so was rabitts.... :biggrin: ooh yeah and what no pics of my boys bike?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@May 23 2006, 04:33 PM~5482191
> *is this a NOBILITY bike ,, we have somany bikes now it aint funny .
> 
> wait and see portland is gonna shine one more time !!!!
> ...



naw

*Hypnotized car club still here n down.*


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@May 23 2006, 03:33 PM~5482191
> *is this a NOBILITY bike ,, we have somany bikes now it aint funny .
> 
> *


 

LOOK OUT CAUSE HERE WE COME BY THE END OF THIS YEAR EVERYONE WILL KNOW THE NAME...


*HYPNOTIZED*


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NOBILITY B.C FROM HOUSTONE.TX


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

JUST HERE WITH SKRGIRL


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:wave: what's up eternal life


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 23 2006, 01:02 PM~5481231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HYPNOTIZED BC REPRESENTING AT THE SAN ANTO SHOW......
SORPRISES COMING FOR HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 23 2006, 05:23 PM~5482847
> *HYPNOTIZED BC REPRESENTING AT THE SAN ANTO SHOW......
> SORPRISES COMING FOR HOUSTON SHOW
> *




HELL YEAH I'M READY TO SERVE ALL THEM SHIT TALKERS AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 23 2006, 05:19 PM~5482828
> *:wave: what's up eternal life
> *


JUST CHILLIN HEY MR.RABBIT
:wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 23 2006, 05:25 PM~5482858
> *HELL YEAH I'M READY TO SERVE ALL THEM SHIT TALKERS AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE... :biggrin:
> *


WHO ME NOT ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FRAME LOOKING MIGHTY GOOD. :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 23 2006, 05:38 PM~5482948
> *WHO ME NOT ME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FRAME LOOKING MIGHTY GOOD. :0
> *


 :nono: NOT U MA :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 23 2006, 05:36 PM~5482938
> *JUST CHILLIN HEY MR.RABBIT
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: HELLO


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 23 2006, 05:38 PM~5482948
> *WHO ME NOT ME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FRAME LOOKING MIGHTY GOOD. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 23 2006, 06:02 PM~5483027
> *:nono: NOT U MA  :biggrin:
> *


R U GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON 28 THIS SUNDAY.
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 23 2006, 06:27 PM~5483187
> *R U GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON 28 THIS SUNDAY.
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


IS IT ERNEST SHOW I'LL GO REP


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 23 2006, 06:29 PM~5483203
> *IS IT ERNEST SHOW I'LL GO REP
> *


YA, ITS ERNEST CAR SHOW.I'LL BE HELP WITH $$$4 REG 4 BIKES, CARS & 
MODELS. AND AT THE GATE ENTRY CHARGING FEE.$$$. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 23 2006, 06:39 PM~5483268
> *YA, ITS ERNEST CAR SHOW.I'LL BE HELP WITH $$$4 REG 4 BIKES, CARS &
> MODELS. AND AT THE GATE ENTRY CHARGING FEE.$$$. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE FOR BIKES?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo.. somebody give me some info on this show this weekend.. ill go if i can make it


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats to everyone that won....it looks like it turned out to be a very good show. I hate that i couldnt make it out there, but Graduation comes first!! I will be in Houston though. See everyone there!! ~Dallas Lowriders...We LEAD, We DONT FOLLOW~


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@May 23 2006, 09:23 PM~5483871
> *Congrats to everyone that won....it looks like it turned out to be a very good show. I hate that i couldnt make it out there, but Graduation comes first!! I will be in Houston though. See everyone there!! ~Dallas Lowriders...We LEAD, We DONT FOLLOW~
> *


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

it is on the 28 on sunday i heard it going 2 b :show :buttkick:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 07:22 PM~5483514
> *yo.. somebody give me some info on this show this weekend.. ill go  if i can make it
> *


:wave: :wave: MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
AT: TRADING FAIR FLEA MARKET 4#( NEXT 2 WALGREEN )
SET UP:6am -- 12noon
SHOW TIME: 12noon -- 8pm
ADMIT: $3 & 12 YR & UNDER IS FREE
REG: CARS/ TRUCKS/ MOTORCYCLES:$30
REG: BIKES: $20
REG: $ 10
YES,THERE WILL BE A TABLE FOR THE MODELS .
THERE STILL VENDING BOOTH'S AVAB.
4 MORE INFO CALL: ERNEST'S TINT SHOP
713-703-6851 OR 713-692-0992
IF NEED A REG FORM I CAN IM OR E-MAIL.
HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 24 2006, 04:56 PM~5488995
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


wish i could make it but got a softball game and graduation party to go to.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WELL THERE'S ALWAYS A CAR SHOW
JUNE 3 & 4,2006 TX SHOW DOWN
JULY 30, 2006 LRM :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

will be there for LRM Houston.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 24 2006, 02:56 PM~5488995
> *:wave:  :wave: MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


this weekend right


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

YES, SIC THIS WEEKEND.
THE DATE ON THE TOP OF THE TOPIC THAT I POSTED.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kool.. i might show up


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

I KNOW ILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 24 2006, 04:07 PM~5489104
> *will be there for LRM Houston.
> *



SINCE YOU ARE GOING TO BE THERE I GUESS I CAN LOOK FOR YOU TO HELP WITH THE SETUP......SO FAR IT IS A ONE MAN CREW........ME!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 25 2006, 10:42 AM~5494380
> *SINCE YOU ARE GOING TO BE THERE I GUESS I CAN LOOK FOR YOU TO HELP WITH THE SETUP......SO FAR IT IS A ONE MAN CREW........ME!!
> *


damn.. ill help ya homie.. just holla at me


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 11:59 AM~5494511
> *damn.. ill help ya homie.. just holla at me
> *



APPRECIATE THAT MAN! THOSE WHO HAVE HELPED BEFORE KNOW IT TAKES ABOUT FOUR GUYS TO LIFT THE BIKE ONTO THE TURNTABLE........


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah my back still hurts from the last show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 01:03 PM~5495216
> *yeah my back still hurts from the last show
> *


damn nugga.. where u been..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 25 2006, 12:57 PM~5495161
> *APPRECIATE THAT MAN!  THOSE WHO HAVE HELPED BEFORE KNOW IT TAKES ABOUT FOUR GUYS TO LIFT THE BIKE ONTO THE TURNTABLE........
> *


yea.. might need ya help too.. might be building myself a turntable.. or maybe just a high stand


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 24 2006, 02:56 PM~5488995
> *:wave:  :wave: MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 02:05 PM~5495226
> *damn nugga.. where u been..... :biggrin:
> *


ha ha its been a while huh....jus working plus my pc was down and jus wasnt on the priority list to get fixed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 01:14 PM~5495288
> *ha ha its been a while huh....jus working plus my pc was down and jus wasnt on the priority list to get fixed
> *


ha.. feel you on that....u aint miss much.. drama.. thats bout it


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah thats what i have been hearing but im jus dropping in to see whats been going on


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 03:13 PM~5496075
> *yeah thats what i have been hearing but im jus dropping in to see whats been going on
> *


ha ha. yea.. i speak my mind to much.. but somebody gotta let them know..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 25 2006, 12:42 PM~5494380
> *SINCE YOU ARE GOING TO BE THERE I GUESS I CAN LOOK FOR YOU TO HELP WITH THE SETUP......SO FAR IT IS A ONE MAN CREW........ME!!
> *


 :biggrin: I'll be there to help out this time. I kinda bailed out early last year...hehe. I'll be there for you though.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 03:03 PM~5495216
> *yeah my back still hurts from the last show
> *


what up mayne! Sorry about the whole wrist band thing. I was on a real tight budget. Let me know next time though. I'll help you out for sure.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 04:13 PM~5496075
> *yeah thats what i have been hearing but im jus dropping in to see whats been going on
> *



bringing your bike/Trike to Houston LRM?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a feeling he will...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lowrider bike hopper


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah we will have the trike here at the houston lrm show for sure........not real sure if anything new will b ready but we will still be there.



sup death dealer its kool man we still got in, a guy from rollerz was selling bands in the walkway b4 the stairs


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
REC REC CAN U SEE ME WAVING AT YOU , WERE ARE ALL THE PIC'S FROM SAN ANTO CAR SHOW. I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE BECAUSE I SEEN ALL THE PIC'S. POST UP THE ONES FROM THE ROAD TRIP. AND OF THE WILLY WONKA/HELACOPTER VAN THAT WUZ FOLLOWING TO SAN ANTO & BACK TO 
H-TOWN . :biggrin: :angel: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 26 2006, 12:31 PM~5501236
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> REC REC CAN U SEE ME WAVING AT YOU , WERE ARE ALL THE PIC'S FROM SAN ANTO CAR SHOW. I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE BECAUSE I SEEN ALL THE PIC'S. POST UP THE ONES FROM THE ROAD TRIP. AND OF THE WILLY WONKA/HELACOPTER VAN THAT WUZ FOLLOWING TO SAN ANTO & BACK TO
> H-TOWN . :biggrin:  :angel:
> ...


When I get home


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 02:03 PM~5495216
> *yeah my back still hurts from the last show
> *



SEE YOUR COMPUTER IS BACK UP......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah for the most part everything is back up and running pretty good


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 26 2006, 03:46 AM~5499231
> *yeah we will have the trike here at the houston lrm show for sure........not real sure if anything new will b ready but we will still be there.
> sup death dealer its kool man we still got in, a guy from rollerz was selling bands in the walkway b4 the stairs
> *


:thumbsup: I'll hook you up next time. my word.


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

kool do that :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 22 2006, 02:24 AM~5471427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just found out from Danny (owner) that he placed 1st in street trike :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

street trike.. i didnt know they had a street class for trikes..


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2006, 09:44 AM~5505362
> *street trike.. i didnt know they had a street class for trikes..
> *


HEY SIC REMEMBER MY SISTER'S OLD TRIKE THAT MIKE GOT FROM MY MOM, IT USE TO TAKE 2 OR 3 RD IN STREET TRIKE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why wouldn't they have a street trike class? :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME+May 27 2006, 09:59 AM~5505420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz im lrm rule book there is no street class.. street trikes are put in semi automatily


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2006, 10:46 AM~5505529
> *
> cuz im lrm rule book there is no street class.. street trikes are put in semi automatily
> *



2 YEARS AGO IS WHEN WE GOT 2ND AT LRM FOR THE 1ST TIME


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@May 27 2006, 11:59 AM~5505559
> *2 YEARS AGO IS WHEN WE GOT 2ND AT LRM FOR THE 1ST TIME
> *


competition, is tougher now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

true


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2006, 12:31 PM~5505916
> *true
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THANKX, FOR EVERBODY COMING OUT TO THE 4TH ERNEST UNDERGROUND CAR SHOW & CONCERT 4 THERE SUPPORT. WITH MR. RABBIT TAKING 1st & OVERALL
REC, RACERX, DREAM ANGEL. MUCH LOVE. IT WUZ A LOT OF FUN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 28 2006, 08:56 PM~5511533
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THANKX, FOR EVERBODY COMING OUT TO THE 4TH ERNEST UNDERGROUND CAR SHOW & CONCERT 4 THERE SUPPORT. WITH MR. RABBIT TAKING 1st & OVERALL
> REC, RACERX, DREAM ANGEL. MUCH LOVE. IT WUZ A LOT OF FUN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@May 28 2006, 08:24 PM~5511270
> *:biggrin:
> *


THANKX, 4 THE COLD FRUIT BAGS. AT THE CAR SHOW.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

post pic


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@May 29 2006, 03:31 PM~5515353
> *post pic
> *











THAT WUZ THE ONLY BIKE AT THE SHOW. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

STOP SMOKING U DONT SMOKING. 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

